# my cool ancient China emperor armor costumes



## happyhalloween (Oct 9, 2008)

This is the armor costumes of China ancient emperor, haha, I am the king of Halloween:


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

O_O wow, awesome stuff you have there....

if you don't mind me asking....
did you buy them or make them?
and if you made them how long did it take you to make them?


----------



## happyhalloween (Oct 9, 2008)

I bought the armor from China Cart, their Chinese traditional craftsmen made them. I wanted to make one set of armor myself, but too hard to finish...


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

still very cool


----------

